# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Ubuntu Development Version > [SOLVED] gnome does not see the suspend button

## sdowney717

looking at gnome exptensions, I see hibernate. So I installe log in and out, but it is not showing up.
https://extensions.gnome.org/extensi...status-button/

also mention alt-modifier to do something with sleep. Anyone know how to get this to work?

----------


## kurt18947

This is an irritant to me as well.  On previous distros, Gcampax has kept an  extension , alternate-status-menu (I think) maintained which IMO provides a  power management app superior to  Gnome's.  There are apparently issues with Gnome 3.10 and suspend so right now that extension is not available.  I find that using the 'alt' modifier in conjunction with the power button does work on my two installs.  I became curios about alternative methods to suspend so did a bit of googling.  The 'pm-utils' scripts seem to work but of course only on accounts with sudo privileges.  I was able to modify the sudoers file to allow user accounts to run the "pm-suspend" command and created a desktop launcher (Oh NO!  not THAT! :Smile: ) beneath the power button in the upper right corner.  I'm hoping there is an extension update released once 14.04 is closer to the release date.

----------


## buzzingrobot

The usual way to suspend in Gnome Shell is to press Alt.  The shutdown icon changes to the suspend icon.  No extension necessary.

----------


## james114

Try to press the ALT button while the power menu is open, 
it reveals the suspend button in place of the power-off button.

----------


## sdowney717

Thanks, hold alt button does change to show  a pause icon and then it suspends.
I am happy to know that, but why hide this? I think people would be better served to click and see suspend.
Otherwise they will have no clue unless someone shows it to them as a hidden feature, makes it less user friendly.

----------


## buzzingrobot

It's been a bone of contention for some time, but, in the end, it's a choice by the Gnome devs and designers. The functionality is explained in the Gnome docs and in the Gnome help file.  Of course, no one ever reads anything.  In a default Gnome, at first boot, the user is shown a configuration GUI and then the help application is displayed. Ubuntu Gnome does not do that.

----------


## kurt18947

> It's been a bone of contention for some time, but, in the end, it's a choice by the Gnome devs and designers. The functionality is explained in the Gnome docs and in the Gnome help file.  Of course, no one ever reads anything.  In a default Gnome, at first boot, *the user is shown a configuration GUI and then the help application is displayed.* Ubuntu Gnome does not do that.


Ah, that would help.  Perhaps Gnome could put a "how do I" slide show documenting common operations on their home page.  I still fail to see where adding a Suspend or Sleep button to the existing Cancel, Restart and Power Off would be that onerous.  One line of reasoning I've read is that a suspend button is superfluous on a laptop, just close the lid.  Yes that works but our desktops don't have  lids.  I'm faced with moving my wife from Ubuntu 12.04 w/ gnome-shell to 14.04 Ubuntu-Gnome.  She is very structured and doesn't like changing what has worked very well.  I'll have to see what our options are and which she prefers.

----------


## buzzingrobot

Yes,  putting up that kind of tutorial on first boot is something every DE do. When Gnome 3 was first released, several pretty good video tutorials were done, with a live human, that focused on one aspect of the new design. If Gnome has the resources, they should consider doing an entire tutorial series and packaging it for activation after first boot on the default install.  

I spent about a week with 14.04 Gnome.  It uses Gnome 3.10, which is an improvment over the older versions.  I did not find it dramatically different in any significant way, though, so it might not take long to get used to. Take a look at extensions.gnome.org to see if anything there can simplify things. There is an "Alternative Status Menu" extension that adds buttons for suspend and logout.

----------


## sdowney717

I just installed alternative status menu.
Still no suspend button.
https://extensions.gnome.org/extensi...e-status-menu/

----------


## buzzingrobot

Odd.  It's Github page shows it updated for 3.10 and 3.12.

Have you checked in Tweak Tool to see if it is activated?

----------


## sdowney717

Well I dont see it.
Here is picture
Am I missing something?

----------


## buzzingrobot

Beats me.  When I've used it, suspend has clearly displayed in the dropdown.  Can't recall if it was in the shutdown dialog.

You've logged in and out, or restarted Gnome Shell?

----------


## sdowney717

yes, I logged out and in.

----------


## buzzingrobot

It is possible for one extension to conflict with another. Maybe disabling all the others?  If this one works, enable the rest one at a time to find the culprit.

Beyond that, I'm stumped, then.  Sorry.  If the extension is enabled, "Suspend" should appear in the dropdown menu as shown in the image at the extension site.

----------


## kurt18947

> I just installed alternative status menu.
> Still no suspend button.
> https://extensions.gnome.org/extensi...e-status-menu/


Yes, it's there but doesn't seem to do anything.  Perhaps more patience is in order.  I've hear/read there's a problem with suspend in Gnome 3.10 but I've never heard what that problem is.  Using pm-utils/pm-suspend  seems to work okay though it doesn't require a password on resume.

Edit:  The alternative-status-menu extension appeared to install but is not present on the tweak tools extensions menu.  Places didn't work for some days and one day did start working properly so I guess there's hope.

----------


## anshul1manarmy

thanks for issue this instruction

----------


## cariboo

Not a Vivid thread. Closed

----------

